# AOC G2460PF im Vergleich zu Alternativen



## Pronounta (24. November 2015)

Ich werde mir demnächst einen Monitor für ~300€ mit 144hz gönnen. Ich überlege, entweder noch irgendwo einen LG 24GM77-B.AEU zu kaufen (der wird manchmal für kürzere Zeit angeboten), oder alternativ einen BenQ XL2411Z, wenn ich den LG nicht mehr finden sollte.
Allerdings wäre Freesync auch ne tolle Sache und da ist mir der AOC G2460PF aufgefallen. Da stellt sich für mich aber die Frage:
Wie schneidet der im Vergleich zu dem genannten LG- bzw. BenQ-Monitor ab, von Freesync mal abgesehen? Ich habe leider keine ordentlichen Reviews zu dem Monitor gefunden.
Kommt der AOC dem LG wenigstens nahe? Der LG soll dem BenQ ja schon ziemlich überlegen sein.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Überlegen ist der LG, aber nicht besonders viel.
Im Endeffekt machst du weder mit dem BenQ, noch mit dem AOC gross was falsch.


----------



## Pronounta (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt machst du weder mit dem BenQ, noch mit dem AOC gross was falsch.



Danke, ist ja schonmal was 
Was kann denn der AOC z.B. besser als der BenQ oder andersrum?
Welcher hat denn die besseren Farben?


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Die Farben nehmen sich im Prinzip nichts.
Der BenQ hat ne relativ hohe Grundhelligkeit, das macht der AOC besser.
Dafür hat der BenQ das bessere OSD.


----------



## Pronounta (24. November 2015)

Ach, ja dann.
Da mich das OSD sowieso kaum juckt bzw. ich grausame OSDs gewohnt bin, wirds wohl der AOC 
Danke.


----------



## DARPA (25. November 2015)

Welche Freesync Range hat der AOC jetzt eigentlich? Gab ja bisher verschiedene Aussagen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2015)

Habe mir gerade den Test nochmal durchgelesen und würde jetzt persönlich nicht mehr zu dem raten.
Hatte bei 0% Helligkeit 50cd/m² im Kopf, aber es sind 150cd/m².
Meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel.

Die Freesync soll mit dem neuen Treiber 35-144Hz betragen, mit dem alten 48-144Hz.


----------



## DARPA (26. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Freesync soll mit dem neuen Treiber 35-144Hz betragen


Das klingt gut.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hatte bei 0% Helligkeit 50cd/m² im Kopf, aber es sind 150cd/m².


Das wiederum geht gar nicht. Da brennen einem abends ja die Augen raus.


Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal ein Review zu dem AOC auf Youtube gesehen. Dort wurde die Bildqualität eher als unterdurchschnittlich beschrieben.


----------



## Pronounta (26. November 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal ein Review zu dem AOC auf Youtube gesehen. Dort wurde die Bildqualität eher als unterdurchschnittlich beschrieben.



Hab das Gleiche Review gesehen. Dann etwas weitergeguckt, da hat ein anderer Reviewer dem AOC fast Bestpunktzahl gegeben und die Bildqualität auch als sehr gut bewertet.
Das macht mich eben sehr unsicher.


----------



## DARPA (26. November 2015)

Bestell ihn und teste. Bei Monitoren ist der subjektive Eindruck immer der entscheidenste.


----------



## Schasa (29. November 2015)

Hier habe ich ein Review in Englisch verlinkt:

[Sammelthread] AOC G2460PF
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...hread-aoc-g2460pf-144hz-freesync-monitor.html
Ich sammle dort alle Informationen zu dem Gerät.


----------

